# The Second Time!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gotta do this again, especially after finding these two amazing shelf rocks!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice! Im just in the process of curing 2 similar structures for the BIG REEF. How's the flow in the front of the tank with the powerhead placed at the back? I like that it's out of the way and not right at the front. Good idea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It made waves at the surface, as for the rest of the flow (the hang on filter, and the return pump), they made great circulation around the front and the back of the rocks.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Great setup! Whats the plan for getting that little clown some company?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

duckhams said:


> Great setup! Whats the plan for getting that little clown some company?


Yeah, seaumarine is doing a special on maroon clown, so I picked one up and it hosted to my RBTA.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

he is going to kill your anemone and your small clown. IMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> he is going to kill your anemone and your small clown. IMO


No, he's quite peaceful and only stay in the anemone spot. Today, he even took a piece of shrimp and fed it to the RBTA.  I also have a tomato clown too, it doesn't bother my other small clowns, and it got a spot that it's guarding too.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyway, the picture in my initial post was a couple of months ago... I did the cycling and the waiting... 

Full tank shot! The tank look so bare, and I want to buy *MORE CORALS*!!!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

upgraded to cad pls 100 skimmer!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A tomato clown and a maroon in the same tank?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> A tomato clown and a maroon in the same tank?


Yeah! Why not?



The tomato and the two percula clowns got one side of the tank, and the maroon got the other half with 2 anemones. Also it hosted itself on a RBTA, and a Condy!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I freaking hate this iphone 6s, it doesn't even pick up the colors!!! I miss my samsung s5!!! 

Anyway, here are the pictures;

Tomato clown









Left side (Percula), Right side (Maroon)









Maroon clown


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

bigfishy said:


> Anyway, the picture in my initial post was a couple of months ago... I did the cycling and the waiting...
> 
> Full tank shot! The tank look so bare, and I want to buy *MORE CORALS*!!!!!


What are the dimensions? Great thank btw

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex, when clowns are small they really don't care who's around them. All they care about is surviving and living. 

As the clowns get older, they start to care about mating and taking care of their homes. This territorial instinct leads to them being really...really...really evil.

My clowns have always been passive and i've had them for almost 3 years now. They've always hosted my two BTA's and just seem happy. Although, within the last 6 months they've started to become a bonded pair and getting ready to lay eggs and I can't even stick my hand in the tank anymore without them drawing blood!! Who would have guessed something that small could cause so much damage.

Also, I put in a small bi-color angel and the clowns and tang killed it within hours. Was sad


----------



## Piscolero (Oct 12, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Alex, when clowns are small they really don't care who's around them. All they care about is surviving and living.
> 
> As the clowns get older, they start to care about mating and taking care of their homes. This territorial instinct leads to them being really...really...really evil.
> 
> ...


I actually got nibbled on by one of my yellow tail damsels while trying to place a drag in my tank. Lol. No blood tho..

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Piscolero said:


> What are the dimensions? Great thank btw
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


40G breeder

A little update!

I acquired these two amazing corals that I loved them sooooo much! 

"The Panty Lobo" from Reef Raft










Metallic Green Torch from NAFB


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

And the tank gotten bigger 

(third photo) It's not a scratch, it is the light reflection from a shrimp tank


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

And a better sump with more compartments!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Gone bigger - from 40G breeder to 60G? Lots of open space for fishes, I like that! You may need more rocks if you want more corals..

Is that SWC 120 skimmer? What are those cylinders with holes in them?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Gone bigger - from 40G breeder to 60G? Lots of open space for fishes, I like that! You may need more rocks if you want more corals..
> 
> Is that SWC 120 skimmer? What are those cylinders with holes in them?


Yes, it is a 60g now, and I want to go even bigger  (waiting for a big tank sale)

The skimmer is swc 120 and the cylinders are bacteria housing


----------

